# New Distributors



## Kwix (Jan 9, 2007)

A while ago I had the dreaded distributor curse hit my '95 Altima. I was 3/4 of the way up a mountain when it died. I read all I could on my problem and LONDONDERRY's admonishment that the distributor was the first place to check for any stalling / stumbling issues was spot on. I then proceeded to read of the horrors of remanufactured distributors but the price difference was just too great, I can buy 3 aftermarket remaned for the price of 1 OEM new. Then I stumbled across the posts that say that OEM does not make new ones anymore. So, I did what any cheapskate would do, I started looking online at remans. Lo and behold, apparently Cardone, yes the Reman company, has started making select parts from scratch. The first part in this inventory just so happens to be our distributor. *A brand new distributor for $200. * I bought one six months ago, installed it, and haven't had a lick of problems since. Last night I pulled the distro to look for oil but didn't see any. Looks like this may be the real thing.

Cardone Select Electronics Page Notice the picture of the distributor and the bottom paragraph under it.

Parts America (CSK) price.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Good find...
Its not that remanufactured distributors are bad, its who does it and under what quality guidelines that determine if the distributor will function properly or not. For example, I went through 3 remanufacted at $200 each until I paid the $300 difference and have not had a problem since them


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't usually have a problem with many of the remans except for the fact many of the companies do not use very good quality electronic components.
I have read a statement one company suggests replacing the PCV valve and checking the hoses for the PCV as well. Their reasoning makes sense because if the PCV is clogged it will cause the crankcase to pressurize and oil and be forced passed seals especially a hardened oil seal in an old distributor. Unfortunately, the Altima has a pain in the rear to service PCV system. This might be the reason sometimes you can replace the o-ring seal and clean it up and it works again.

troy


----------

